# Speeding 38mph in a 30mph



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Got caught by a speed camera in Wrexham doing an aledged 38mph in a 30mph zone by a fixed camera.

Anyone ever appealed successfully against anything like this. I know the camera cant be choosy but 8mph is just a liitle hard to swallow. :-[

Any one got any ideas or can point me in the right direction

Thanks


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

8 miles more is over 20% more than the speed limit. The police won't tolerate more than 10%.

Not much you can do.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> The police won't tolerate more than 10%.


Not true vlastan : it all depends on the speed and circumstances


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mate if you were done for 39mph thats a BAN! ie 30 % more than the posted limit !  So take it on the chin and collect your points.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Stop scare mongering Selman ;D
I got done for 44mph in a 30. 3 points and Â£60.
Lovely officer even told me a little rhyme to remember "Take care, be aware"
Couldn't think of how to rhyme "tossa" with "offica" at the time. 8)
Anyone got any aftersun-? question aimed at Roadster boyz only!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-[ Just what I was told, mind you it seems to vary where you are. My 103mph last Sept , just got me 6 pts and Â£235. I was sure of a ban.. :-/


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Take the points, you deserve them, and don't speed in 30 zones!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Not true vlastan Â : Â it all depends on the speed and circumstances


If it is a speed camera...thats it!

If is a traffic cop he may give you a lecture and let you go.

But traffic police have montly targets to meet so they will give tickets even more now.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Mate if you were done for 39mph thats a BAN! ie 30 % more than the posted limit !


Never trust what a copper says as this is bollocks


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> If it is a speed camera...thats it!


Not necessarily so


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Not necessarily so


You really ought to think about being more verbose. Stop being such a tease and tell us MORE 

We need information...


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Different areas have different policies.
At one time, the national recommended minimum speed for doing people was 42mph in a 30. Some little tribal police chiefs thought they knew better and set the 'doing' limit at 40.
Some other bright spark had the idea this was unfair to those who may get themselves killed on the roads and (I think) they took the Government to the EU Courts. (I could be well wrong on that) However, the upshot was that a posted 30 limit meant 30. Problem - Construction and Use Regulations allow a 10% speedometer error! You cannot make a speedometer accurate enough on a normal car for many reasons this little treatise is not going longer by going down that route. 
Accordingly and, once again, the UK is split into little tribal police areas with no National Policy other than 'get the motorist'.
In Lancashire they have occasional purges so anyone between 35 & 40(?) in a 30 limit has a choice of either the Government initiative of a one 'driver training course' or a fixed penalty. 
Dependant on the driver training course format it can be either a days worth of lecture - a complete and utter waste of time - or some driver tuition MAY be included. Those who can't drive come back raving about how good it is, those who can don't. It is normally a local ploddy who does the course with no teaching qualifications or abilities but is happy to get double time pay for working overtime doing them. BTW, the money from the â€˜coursesâ€™ goes directly into police pockets, that's only fair -yeah right! 
Other local ploddy areas have different opinions on how things are done. 
We now have the LOCAL NEIGHBOURHOOD SPEEDWATCH on the go with their vigilante radar guns. And we have this wonderful Government allowing Local Authorities (Mr JobsWorth), dealing with fixed radar sites and the speeders caught on those. Similar system to most areas traffic wardens and you know just how good they are.

So, jgray, welcome to 2003. Bite the bullet, if you were doing it hold your hands up and hope Cheshire are doing driver training. It will cost more than a fixed penalty but you donâ€™t get the points or a conviction recorded for insurance purposes.

Well that was long and heavy â€" sorry but there ainâ€™t no one line answer.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I actually think that the 30 mph limit is the only limit that is about right. I also think it should be rigorously enforced. :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Raven,

In some places yes...but not always.


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Agree depends where 30 limit is, time of day, road conditions etc. I got done for 39 in a 30 zone at the bottom of a hill, at midday in bright sunny conditions. Easy to get well above 30 at the bottom of a hill. No reason otherwise for a camera there ie no school, not an accident black spot (I live locally and no history of accidents). Fair enough if close to schools, heavy residential area etc. I took my punishment fair enough.
Another camera is on a 30 stretch of road which is a very short stretch (few hundred yards) between 40 limits either side, simply money making exercise.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

National prosecution standards are set by the ACPO Traffic Committee.....and are National not regional.
These set _guidelines_ for verbal warnings/roadside FPN's/court.
They do not set _ban_ limits, as each case of such excess is tested in court, on its own merits.

10% speedo error is allowed....but it MUST be an over-read error.....therefore reading say 33 when you are doing 30...........so if booked at say 38......you might have an indicated 41.8.

Most (I won't state all as I cannot prove as a fact) of the Driver Training Centres that are in the system, are in fact run by Local Authorities........not the Police.


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Sorry but you were speeding or was the car in control of you. Looks like you need a Snooper or Road angel. [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Raven,
> 
> In some places yes...but not always.


Where shouldn't it be enforced then? In a 40? :


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

speaking of speeding and tolls ( ???) - what about the idea of having the new M6 toll BUT also upping the speed limit? Make it like a little private racetrack?

Hell, I'd buy that for a dollar

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Looks like I will have to bite the bullet on this one.unfortunatly as Cars get more and more powerful the diferential between say 30 and 40 would be a slight twitch of the foot.

I was always under the impression that speedo's tended to over rate your current speed.

The thing that hurts the most is that the possibility that you could loose your licence in the space of a couple of days. The notice from the police states that speed cameras are not a revenue generating project.

Rubbish

Perhaps I should sell the TT and get myself one of those 1 litre Dihatsu jobs.

The Car industry is currently at opposites with police and government, One is trying to up the power and speed the other is trying to cut it. I belive cameras serve a purpose in designated hot spots but you could question the majority of the postings.

I understand the "you should not be speeding" comments and will there fore retreat back to the dingy hole I came from


----------

